# Scolopendra subspinipes mating pics



## doom (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi,
how is this possible that 13 cm long centipede can mate even with a bit smaller male? I saw a female picking up the sperm. Can i expect eggs? If, when?

Here are some pics.


----------



## Ted (Aug 30, 2007)

i dont have the answer, but i am so in awe of your specimens and pictures.
super job, and wonderful pics.
congrats.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2007)

That's great!  Awesome pics!  I have no idea when subs lay eggs.  I wonder if it's timed with a rainy season in the wild.  Maybe you won't have to worry about changing conditions in captivity ...I don't know but keep us updated!


----------



## Selenops (Aug 30, 2007)

That's amazing I haven't seen mating pics of centipedes before.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 30, 2007)

Great job!!! and good luck
I thin if she pick the sperm up she's able to lay eggs, now you should leave her alone, in dark, warm and calm place, giving her lots of food and waiting
Can You decribe the wholle mating act? How did You know You've got a pair?
How long did it las? Tell us everything! 

Greg


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good job!!!! I've recently tried with a colorform of subspinipes that looks like yours but one of them lots it's head... Can you tell us for how long you put them together and what your setup was like? I'd like to know how long i should let my ''pairs'' together before i decide to separate them...

 phil.


----------



## doom (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll do my best but my english is sometimes poor. 
I have four subspinipes around 13 cm long. First attempt resulted in a fight. Second and third was succesfull. From observation i can confirm that i have two females and one male. For one specimen i don't know. I used a bigger glass terrarium with peat, leafs and pieces of bark. I put one piece of bark against the wall just to fit the male inside. At the bottom of this bark i gave some small parts of leafs, so that male can have space for spinning his sperm web.The courtship and breeding last some time, around 15-20 min. Introduced specimens started to show intrest of each other. They often touched their ultimate legs. The female started to walk behind the male. If the female went away, the male walked backward searching the female and it start to tap his ultimate legs on the ground.
The male led the female to the bark and start to spin it's sperm web. After he finished spinning its web the female picked up the sperm. 
This is it. I mated two females and i hope for the best.
Thanks goes to Jurgen who had lucky hands picking up small Vanuatu pedelings some time ago for me.


----------



## doom (Aug 30, 2007)

Sequence of spinning sperm web








































































Female has absorbed males sperm


----------



## ChameleonC (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wow! Learning Already.......*

Why I didn't come here earlier is beyond me.....I'm here now.....Lovin it...
Who would of thought a Centipede (Male) lays a sperm web.....I feel dumb
all of a sudden.....


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow great job, great pictures, and great specimens! I wish you luck for many pedelings!


----------



## strikedistance (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you determine the sex of a Pede.  I have a few heros.  Ihave kept them before but have never tried to breed them and would really like to. 
Thanks.
Bruce


----------



## doom (Sep 4, 2007)

By observation how they react to each other when they meet. My first attempt in breeding subs resulted in a fight. So far so good. Pedes are ok.


----------



## strikedistance (Sep 5, 2007)

Im trying to put polymorpha and heros together in the next couple weeks. How did you go about putting yours together???


----------



## pandinus (Sep 12, 2007)

the morph that you have there is a rather small morph, that typically doesnt exceed much over 13 cm.


----------



## thedude (Sep 12, 2007)

dude awsome awsome job! on mting them, leads me to my question how on earth do you sex them??


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 13, 2007)

Good work!! I had no idea it was done like that and I'm feeling kind of embarressed about it :8o But like the others said, great pics.

Too bad they are from the same litter, aren't they? Inbreeding is bad...


----------



## pandinus (Sep 13, 2007)

RottweilExpress said:


> Good work!! I had no idea it was done like that and I'm feeling kind of embarressed about it :8o But like the others said, great pics.
> 
> Too bad they are from the same litter, aren't they? Inbreeding is bad...


genetic diversity is always preferable, but inbreeding doesnt porduce the horrible effects on invertebrates like it does on higher life forms. there are several species in the US hobby that all descend from only a single pairs of specimens and yet now are rather commonplace.


John


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 13, 2007)

What species are you refering to?


----------



## doom (Nov 15, 2007)

I mated two females and it's been more than 10 weeks and still no eggs. It's true that i keep them on 20 - 22 degrees C.  Maybe this slows down development of eggs and centipede activity. But one female is acting strange. It has sealed the entrance with peat. Who knows, maybe will lay eggs soon.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, temperature plays a huge role I think. Right now I'm keeping my subs and adults on 23-24 degrees (room temp) and not much is happening. Far between molts, not that hungry, mostly inactive (well night time I know little about) etc.

The young I have, SHC and Alternans are kept on heatingmat and lots of moisteure, to get them pass the fragile pling stage.

I plan to try to mate my Dehaanis this spring, hoping that they are 1.1. And if I get a score I'll raise the temp considerably for the female after mating. I read something Caco or Gala wrote about the destinct difference in embroy development when the temp was raised.


----------

